# Your old school costs?



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Not really a "How much have you spent total on OS gear?" as much as it is.....

What's the most you've paid for a single OS item?

What was it, if you care to share? 

When?

And what was it that made you want it so much?

We see other threads about the great deal we got on something, but there's a lot to be said about those of us that have spent some serious coin for something we might, or might not use. I know there's more out there like me, PPI collectors, RF collectors......

I'll go first, 

Item:
Clarion ADCS-1, new in box

Price:
$900

When:
March 2010

Reason: 
Ever since '93 I've wanted one. Couldn't afford one then. My first HU was a Clarion 6770. 

How it came to be:
A phellow Phoenix Phorum member was asking about the "value" of one or if anyone was interested in one. I commented how I had wanted one for ~14 years and would have the $ in about one month. The phellow member bought it for me and shipped it to me, FROM CANADA!, w/o me paying a dime up front. It was shipped in two pieces, sort of. The first shipment was the whole unit, minus the users manual. The 2nd shipment was the users manual after it was found. All in all, the total was ~$900.



Still today, IMO, there has never been a HU made to do what this unit can do. Others have come close, but have not.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Really, no one? I know I'm not the only crazy one here, DocProMos..... You just drove half way across the country for stuff, surely you have something. Yes?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was going to post but I'm probably pissing people off with all the insanely cheap deals I get.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Post, please. This thread is the opposite of that. This is a thread more or less, on how much (how expensive) one item costed you. Not how great a deal one got. 

To me, this will show just how dedicated some of us are to certain brand/items ans the limits at which we'll go.


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

here's mine
SONY XES-Z50 for a little over US$5000.00


----------



## Gpgtp (Jul 8, 2011)

Does it have to be one piece? If not my iva d900 setup with nav, dvd changer, ipod controller, etc. cost my about $1200 all in.. I wanted one when they were new, couldnt afford em, now i can so i splurged


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

SaturnSL1 said:


> I was going to post but I'm probably pissing people off with all the insanely cheap deals I get.


+1, a man after my own heart. 

I've always operated under the "they made more than the one I am looking at" code. Meaning, if the price is beyond what my cheap Scottish @ss will spend, I pass. Inevitably I find another at what I want to pay. It just takes diligence.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Itchy, good to hear from you. $5k is a lot, I knew I wasn't the only insane one here.

Spyder, I've become pretty good at waiting, but that HU is VERY HARD to come by. In those 14 years, I've only seen 4 for sale. The fourth one I bought.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

In 2008, I paid $152.50 for a Linear Power 1502IQ, then another $190 to have it both repaired and modified. Then the kicker, it still didn't work properly. In other words, I spent a total of $342.50 for an old school paperweight rated for 75x2. And some wonder why I am so bitter towards old school gear.


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

smgreen20 said:


> Itchy, good to hear from you. $5k is a lot, I knew I wasn't the only insane one here.
> 
> Spyder, I've become pretty good at waiting, but that HU is VERY HARD to come by. In those 14 years, I've only seen 4 for sale. The fourth one I bought.


some items hardly ever come up for sale, not to mention the oone-offs ... and when they do ... I just have to jump on it ...
there are a few high value items I have in my collection ...
Phoenix Gold X2000.1 => $2000
Phoenix Gold Offroad x 2 => $2500
then there's the wholly grail from PG, MPH6300 and TiElite10K ... won't even mention pricing on these last 2


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

itchnertamatoa said:


> some items hardly ever come up for sale, not to mention the oone-offs ... and when they do ... I just have to jump on it ...
> there are a few high value items I have in my collection ...
> Phoenix Gold X2000.1 => $2000
> Phoenix Gold Offroad x 2 => $2500
> then there's the wholly grail from PG, MPH6300 and TiElite10K ... won't even mention pricing on these last 2


Alright you as$....


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

most of my "old school" equipment was not old school when i bought it..


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

I paid more for these two combined as a set than for any other old school purchase I've made. Hott Set-up HS 2.125 an T 25.4. Reason for wanting them I've always liked these amps and I bought a brand new 2.125 when they first and I mean when they first were rolling off the assembly line lol matter a fact I had to wait almost 6 months to get mine I ended up getting rid of it which was a bad move on my part however ive always had a soft spot for this brand of amp they sound pertty dang good I think but my opinion only


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Thought I'd throw this one in the mix too, I paid more for this than any other single purchase but was worth it to me T500 suppose to be the same power output as the HS 2.125 there are a few differences in the two the T500 has a smaller power transformer an pulls a little less idle current and the gain control is not a sealed one as the HS 2.125 the T500 is so near to mint it ain't funny very cool old school


----------

